# gyno on trt



## Freedom (Sep 20, 2015)

First, I want to thanks for everyone's responses to all my questions. I truly appreciate it. I 've been on 100mg Test c per week. I have been taking Ralox from an RC but I am developing/worsening preexisting gyno, so I don't think it's working. I told my doc about the sore nips and they said they would take me off TRT if I wanted to (I said no). I ordered some adex and ralox from an overseas pharm but i'm guessing it won't be here for a few weeks. Should I get some letro or another AI from an RC to hold me over until my overseas package gets here. I don't want to crash my E2 but I need to get this gyno under control asap. any ideas on what to do?  Thanks again!


----------



## DF (Sep 20, 2015)

Did your doc check & confirm that it was gyno?  What symptoms are you having?


----------



## snake (Sep 20, 2015)

Didn't your doctor send you for some blood work or was that already done? I have never heard of someone developing gyno on such a light dose. I would even question if you even would need something for E2 unless you had blood work done that would require it, even then I would wonder why your had the gyno. How's your body fat? Are you keeping it in range? Estrogen does seem to like a high body fat environment.

I don't want you to take this the wrong way but if the BW comes back in range, there may be a simple answer to just sore nips. Maybe you're so fearful of the gyno, you keep testing and playing with them. Guys that cycle for the first time are prone to this. 

What's going on should be found in your blood work so need to have that done ASAP. I really don't think taking you off will fix all the problem. Remember, there's a reason you're on TRT.  I know TRT is not life or death but your doctor suggesting you come off is as stupid as an oncologist taking you off your chemotherapy because you're feeling nauseous.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 20, 2015)

My doc gave me a prescription for BW for Testosterone only. He said nothing of E2. He left the date unmarked so I could get it done after 2 months on TRT without having to go to the office. I'm not supposed to get it done until the end of next month. I have run cycles in the past (it's been 7 years since last cycle) and have always been sensitive to E2 and prone to gyno or what I _assumed_ was gyno. I have lumps under my nipples that have been there since my last cycle. They have been sensitive for the past few weeks and I typically check them a few times a week to see if the lumps are growing (only because they are sore).  I know you're not supposed to touch them but I think it's important to determine if they are growing. It is growing. my BF% is ~20% and the lumps were there when I use to cycle and I was ~10% BF. Since my doc won't check my E2 I will just do it myself next week and go from there. My doc and the nurses seem pretty unknowledgeable when I ask them questions about TRT, but at least they let me pin at home.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 20, 2015)

You're doc didn't recommend a prescription for an ai? If your doc knows what he's doing he would have prescribed you some adex/aromasin along with the blood work...its common to be prescribed an ai on trt from the beginning (at least my big bro's doc did). If any sort of irritation occurs like itching is an indicator for beginning stages of gyno...I'd never even let the begin if it were me by always keep my E2 in check with an ai...no messing around here. Gyno onset comes fast and many people are more predisposed to it than others depending on genetics, bf%, age, diet, test levels etc..get the ai asap u won't crash it if you don't go overboard with it and I'd rather crash it for a week than have gyno develop!. then get bloods Your doc should prescribe this no problem so ask him if not he's a dumbass and go to another doc, in the mean time u can order an ai from all day chemist or several other overseas sources


----------



## bsw5 (Sep 21, 2015)

You need to get bloods


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 21, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> You're doc didn't recommend a prescription for an ai?



imo, it's more common than you think.
I've personally been through 5 endo's and 1 GP for my TRT. Not a one even mentioned an AI.
Needless to say, I'm all messed up.


----------



## snake (Sep 21, 2015)

Again Freedom, get the blood work done. PLEASE let us know where you came in at. I hope the test is for E2 and not just total estrogen.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2015)

bloods asap.  til then we are just guessing.  

But did you have anything when you were younger?


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2015)

snake said:


> Again Freedom, get the blood work done. PLEASE let us know where you came in at. I hope the test is for E2 and not just total estrogen.



Thanks Snake !!! What is the website to get BW done without prescription?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 21, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> imo, it's more common than you think.
> I've personally been through 5 endo's and 1 GP for my TRT. Not a one even mentioned an AI.
> Needless to say, I'm all messed up.



That's pretty ridiculous..proof that most Dr's don't have a clue what they're doing in regards to hormone replacement therapy. I only know 1 endo who always prescribes ai's along with trt


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2015)

I just ordered BW online and am waiting for the go ahead. I will let you know what the BW says.


----------



## snake (Sep 22, 2015)

Freedom said:


> Thanks Snake !!! What is the website to get BW done without prescription?



http://www.privatemdlabs.com/?gclid=CNOi9sq8icgCFVQXHwodYhQHJA
Hopefully you don't live in one of those communist states that don't allow you to know what's going on with your own body. And sign up for their email BEFORE you order and I think you'll get a 10% off.


----------



## Sledge (Sep 23, 2015)

It pretty common. My doc gave me no ai, tests for testosterone only (no E) and waves off my concerns. Says my dose is too low to be problematic. I deal with it on my own.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 23, 2015)

^^^^^exactly what I do. Kinda sux, but really no other option besides trying to find a different dr and who knows how they will be.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 25, 2015)

Got my BW back. E2 was 40.2 (8.0-35.0). What do you guys think? My nipps haven't been sore all week but they are still protruding more than they did prior to being on TRT. AI needed? Snake, where you at?


----------

